# The Military Police - Overview and FAQ's



## Shoto (23 Mar 2006)

I am writing this as a project to help understand what it is a MP's role is. It will also be a good source of FAQ's, perhaps it will get stickied. If there is something here that is not completely accurate, please let me know, so I can update it.

_Please keep in mind I am doing this for a project, as such, none of the information should be taken as factual. While possibly accurate, you are better off to check the Canadian Forces website, or talk with a recruiter._

Education
 - What do I need to join the Military Police *REG FORCE*

As it stands now, a Diploma / Degree relating to Criminology or Police Foundations is a Requirement. These courses can range from 1 to 4 years long, and can cost from $13, 000 to $40, 000. Keep in mind, course is neccessarily better than another. 
Colleges in Halifax
1.2 Year - Police Foundations - www.thinksuccess.ca - $13, 000

 - What do I need to join the Military Police *RESERVE FORCE*

In order to join the MP reserve unit, you must meet the minimum requirments. You do not need to have a Police Foundations course, you only need to score high enough on the apptitude test.


Public Opinion on MP's
 - Is it true most people do not like MP's?

This is not completely true. Like many of the things you do in life, it is these factors that will ultimatly determine if you are liked or not. Most people agree that it is not specifically the MP's that are unliked, it is actually who the person is. I belive the trade has been sterotyped, but this isn't without just cause. By entering the law enforcement field, you should assume that people will generally, not like you; most people don't like the person who has just given them a fine, ticket, or even arrested them. On the other hand, police men/women are well respected by others. As long as you maintain a professional attitude about what you do, you shouldn't encounter too many problems.




Pease post a comment on any of the following topics:

*Combat Situations*
 - Usage of fire arms on the job
 - Usage of unarmed / melee combat on the job

*Duty and Patrol*
 - Pursuits (Car chases, foot chases)
 - Overseas work

*Military Life*
 - What you do outside of Police Activity, eg: What you do out in 'field exercises'
 - Crime rates on a military base

*Misc.*
 - Feelings about being an MP
 - Words of wisdom to the next generation MP's

*Questions*
 - Is it true that most view the Military Police as uneccessary, or as a joke?
 - Is there a lot of crime on Military Bases?
 - Are Military Bases the only place you have juristiction on?
 - Are you proud to serve Canada as a Military Police? If you had your time back, would you do it again?


Thanks to all who reply, it will be most insightful.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Mar 2006)

Now before you ask these questions, did you read the 3 pages OF TOPICS in this section of the forum?

...and also some background into your reasons for wanting to know would be the polite thing to do also.


----------



## Shoto (23 Mar 2006)

I appologise if I have seemed rude. It was not my intent.

I am trying to gather as much information as I can about the military police, in terms of common questions. As you can see, I am organising information in a clearly defined method. The reason I do this, is because this is the way I learn best. 

I have read through most of the 3 pages.


----------



## Shoto (23 Mar 2006)

By the way, if any one feels this post isn't neccessary, I'll remove it. I just didn't find any information that was overly helpful.

So I am generating my own!


----------



## Poppa (23 Mar 2006)

Your best bet in any situation is to ask someone who knows. i.e. Your local CFRC, local PRes MP unit or local guardhouse. All will be willing to answer any questions. Tossing a bunch of vague queries into the air and seeing what sticks rarely works.

Feel free to ask me any questions about the role of the MP in the Army, questions about PRes MPs etc...I'm not reg and while I know more than your average bear I'm no expert on the reg MPs.

Cheers


----------

